# Muddy stall!



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know where you live and what the temps are, but what I would do is go along about every 10 inches or so and pound a hole as deep as you can go to help drain the water. I've used a pretty big hammer and a length of rebar or sucker rod. Any way you can place a fan to blow across it?

I've also used bedding material to soak up as much as possible. Depending on where you live and how much muck is there. Here in central Arizona we don't get serious rain very often, but when we do our soil isn't ready for it so we get serious muck. This past year I went so far as to pour concrete in the stalls and cover them with rubber mats. Very expensive, but so far it has cut my cleaning time down to an absolute minimum and the horses feet and are much better condition.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Ugh! I just typed out a whole answer and this stupid computer ate it!

I don't know where you live but I go along about every 10 inches and pound a hole in the ground as deep as you can. A length of rebar or sucker rod works well. This will help drain the water.

Is there any way you can place a fan to blow across it? Very effective.

I've also used stall bedding to soak up as much as possible.

Here in central Arizona we don't get serious rain very often but when we do our soil isn't prepared for it and we get muck bad enough that I have to wear irrigation boots out there. this past year I went so far as to pour concrete in the stalls and cover that with rubber mats. Very expensive but has cut my cleaning time to almost nothing and the horses hooves are in much better condition.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Now both posts show up! What the heck?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

strip out the mud, put in some wood pellets to soak up some moisture and use a fan.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

If you went a temporary fix until you can do something more aggressive, they sell wood pulp pellet products at TSC that _really _soak up moisture. Once when I had to stall my horses during transition onto pasture, I had the same problem after a heavy rain - the stuff was a life saver!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try about 2" of sand which seems to wick the wet to the surface. A fan blowing air across it will help extract the moisture. Does the barn roof have eaves troughing or gutters to divert the water away from the outside edge of the barn walls?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

What about putting down Ground Master stalling system or some other type of rigid permeable material down? Put sand or something over that & it will prevent the bog.
A friend had this problem in her run ins & around her water tanks. I gave her the GM & the problem was taken care of once & for all.

http://www.infohorse.com/stallflooringtips.asp


----------

